# The new kids in the tank ..the EBBR updated 1/31



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Finally....after a couple months of staring at my tank and dreaming of a pair of Electric Blue Balloon Rams in it....the dream is now reality  Richard , who I can't begin to thank enough, sold me a pair of his awesome juvie's. Have had them a little over a week and they are just great! Super hardy and little pigs at feeding time lol Really glad to have gotten them at the size they are, around .75". Looking forward to watching them grow and develop into beautiful adults. Will keep this updated with pix as they mature. And thanks again Richard!:bigsmile:

Most of these were taken with the T8 light on, There are a couple with the T5 light on as well*




































*These were with the lights off...In the morning the sun shines thru a balcony door across from this tank and brings out some great colors*



























*Lucky Shot...right place and time lol*









Hope you enjoy, thanks for looking


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

These lil' buggers are cute as heck. Nice pick ups. 
I can't believe they're only 0.75", they look full grown already.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Ming. lol the macro setting does make them look bigger, they are about as fat as they are long lol He may have a few more to sell if your interested, just PM him if so. I bet a pair would be just stunning in your tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics John! I just saw this species in Grant's new "species profile" and recognized it. Definitely cool fish man, nice colour combo with mixing the fish up with glowlights.


Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris! Grants profiles are great , seen them over at the store. The Balloon Rams they had looked just as stunning as the pic on the profile. These pix are the best out of the 200 or so I took lol. They are shy when it comes to the camera, always zippin' away right when I hit the button. Unless , of course, there is food involved lol Yea they go pretty good with the glowlights. There's no shortage of color in that tank, also have Black Skirt & Black Neon tetra's, a bossy widowed German Blue Ram and after the Leopard Ctenopoma grows out enough to go in my bigger tank. I'll put my group of Neon tetras back in there. Took them out just in case they fit the Ctenopoma's mouth lol But yes it will be a great color combo when these guys grow up & get their full color. :bigsmile:


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Great pictures, John. They show nice colour in your tank. They will show much, much deep blue when they grow up just like their parents, which is my favourite pair in terms of their colour and shape. Lets see how they turn out to be. It's fun to watch them grow. They are absolutely stunning. 

Thank you for sharing. Keep us updated.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here are 3 of the 5 I picked up from Richard as well  Awesome colour and growing fast ! There is one really bossy one, must be the alpha male ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are nice looking fish. Amazing how fast Richard churns out the fishies


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think he is probably dozing fertility drug  Tell the truth Richard ! JK. Thanks Richard. They are my favorite now  One guy got chased and hide under the wood most of the time. I'll give him another week and see if I need to move him/her.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I think he is probably dozing fertility drug  Tell the truth Richard ! JK. Thanks Richard. They are my favorite now  One guy got chased and hide under the wood most of the time. I'll give him another week and see if I need to move him/her.


Hahaha, right, it will be nice to have some drug doing that. So far I can't find any.

Seriously, these guys need right environment such as lighting, timing and surroundings, especially the picky male.

The *blue pearls* look very nice in your tank. They will definitely look much nicer when they grow up. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard said:


> Great pictures, John. They show nice colour in your tank. They will show much, much deep blue when they grow up just like their parents, which is my favourite pair in terms of their colour and shape. Lets see how they turn out to be. It's fun to watch them grow. They are absolutely stunning.
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Keep us updated.


Thanks Richard and thanks again for the great deal on them. They have became my favorite fish to watch & getting to watching them grow and develop in to the stunning adults you have is very exciting to me.



gklaw said:


> Here are 3 of the 5 I picked up from Richard as well  Awesome colour and growing fast ! There is one really bossy one, must be the alpha male ?


Very nice Gordon! Great color indeed! They do seem to be growing fast 'eh. My bigger one gets pushy from time to time with the smaller one. He probably gets that from my adult female GBR as she give him a chase from time to time lol Thanks for sharing yours Gordon 


jobber604 said:


> Those are nice looking fish. Amazing how fast Richard churns out the fishies


He's like the Ram guru or something of the sort lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Last day of the year update *

Thought I'd update with a couple pix and a vid showing just how much these guys love their bloodworms. They surprised me one day when I was hand feeding the Fire Eel lol They are doing great as usual. You'll have to excuse the couple fake plants I had to put in there temporarily. Hated it but in process of redoing a few tanks here real soon. Anyway......










































Crappy quality vid but I think you get the idea :bigsmile:





*Have a safe and Happy New Year everyone!!*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's very cool. I don't normally like fish which deviate too much from the wild shape, but these guys are pretty cool.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how much are these little guys i want some ? lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, that's very cool. I don't normally like fish which deviate too much from the wild shape, but these guys are pretty cool.


Thanks Gary, I felt the same way till I seen some up close. They are very cool indeed. I think a pair would look pretty awesome in your cube amongst the beautiful fish you already have in there 



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how much are these little guys i want some ? lol


Johnny I got them form Richard, he may have some still. Roughly the $15-$18 price range. IPU also carries them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks Gary, I felt the same way till I seen some up close. They are very cool indeed. I think a pair would look pretty awesome in your cube amongst the beautiful fish you already have in there


Cube is a full house or I might get some. Maybe when the current Rams and Apistos are thinned out from old age...I don't think they live more than 3 years or so, and even though everything breeds in that tank but the discus, there is zero chance of egg survival unless it's in a cave, so I should have some room in a year or 2.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great pics John. Can't believe a new year is soon upon us. I can't believe I've been on BCA for almost a year and a half right after the crash.

Those little guys are very bold to be eating out of your hand like that. Very cute and adorable is the word I give them. Saw your video of the fire eel, reminds me of a knifefish/electric eel hybrid.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Cube is a full house or I might get some. Maybe when the current Rams and Apistos are thinned out from old age...I don't think they live more than 3 years or so, and even though everything breeds in that tank but the discus, there is zero chance of egg survival unless it's in a cave, so I should have some room in a year or 2.


Yea I have read 2-3 years. Maybe I will finally be successful breeding them and have some to donate to the cube come then :bigsmile:



jobber604 said:


> Great pics John. Can't believe a new year is soon upon us. I can't believe I've been on BCA for almost a year and a half right after the crash.
> 
> Those little guys are very bold to be eating out of your hand like that. Very cute and adorable is the word I give them. Saw your video of the fire eel, reminds me of a knifefish/electric eel hybrid.


Thanks Ming! I feel the same way....time just flies right by nowadays lol
Yes they are verrrry bold. They love bloodworms without a doubt lol
First time they did it I was waiting for the eel to come out and felt some nibbling on my finger and looked to see the female doing it. Was pretty adorable for sure, glad I could get it on vid.
As for the Eel.... I love that fish! Can't wait to get him in a bigger tank  he is very cool to watch, i love how he kind of sits on his tail and looks around


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahaha, John, nice video. They are so cute. Have they ever spawned ? It is about time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thanks Richard! They are quite adorable! They have yet to spawn, but I figure it is because of all the other activity in the tank. I am thinking of putting them in their own tank and seeing what happens, but in no extreme rush lol sorry I didn't see your reply til now. I will be ready for some more GBR before too long hope ya got some growing out a lil bit :bigsmile:

Good time for a monthly update...still awesome as always! nothing exciting has really happened lol but I got a few new pix to share. Had a another cool vid of them hand feeding but it got deleted accidentally, have to get another soon. Anyway here's the pix, enjoy!:









































*Depending on where they are affect thier colors. When they swim in the right light , thoe blue just explodes:*


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

John, you got a pair. They will spawn eventually. How long have you had them? Is it more than 5 months?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard said:


> John, you got a pair. They will spawn eventually. How long have you had them? Is it more than 5 months?


According to when I started this thread I have had them a little over 3 months. I know they will eventually, probably gonna get them in a tank by themselves as my last female GBR like to harass them. I am in no rush as I am about to have some Discus to concentrate on. But I expect I will see some spawning out of them before spring if all goes well


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

What has happened to the male, John? It has lived in your tank for more than 6 months. Why all of sudden....? Too much low quality BW? Sorry to hear your loss.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Richard. I believe the widowed female GBR in there was harassing him a bit too much. All I can think as they were doing great until then. I was getting ready to put them in another tank because I noticed it, guess I was too late. The GBR is about to find a new home lol Make room for some more of your beauties


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Any time, John. I need to make sure the male matches the size of the widow this time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Richard. I will give you a call next week & see if we can match one up for her. She seems a bit lonely without him. I truly love these fish and can't thank you enough for making them available to us


----------

